# What is the "Gay Agenda"?



## The Iconoclast (Aug 1, 2017)

I see this term thrown around a lot on the comments of news articles about characters in some form of media that have been outed as gay. And one of the main things I hear is that the creation of a brand new character who happens to be gay is a part of the dreaded "gay agenda", which is out to "pollute the minds of kids" or some bullshit like that. I'm prompted to believe that it's just typical right-wing fundie Christian nonsense that they use to disguise their bigotry (apologies if I come off as SJWish) against homosexuality, but I was hoping to get some more insight.


----------



## nier (Aug 1, 2017)

my schedule haha



Spoiler: serious answer



I think you hit the nail right on the head, it's basically what you said and also sometimes "the evil plan of the gays to get special rights from the government" etc etc. Is the term actually still being used? I feel like that whole issue has died down by now since the big topic of trans people kind of stole the spotlight.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 1, 2017)

You can't trick someone into turning gay any more than you can trick someone into being straight. A dude can identify as gay all he wants, he'll discover the truth about himself after he sucks enough dicks and no harm will be done.

Like @nier said the trans agenda is a much more apt topic of discussion. While the question of who you find attractive is rather easy to solve, the question of your "gender identity" is not because, contrary to what SJW tards will try to cram down your throat, you cannot _feel_ a gender. It's easy to convince a girl who enjoys boy activities that she's trans if you use the right language.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Aug 1, 2017)

1. Put chemicals in water.
2. Turn frogs gay.
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## nier (Aug 1, 2017)

PurpleDude said:


> 1. Put chemicals in water.
> 2. Turn frogs gay.
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!



Reminds me of this shirt


----------



## El Garbage (Aug 2, 2017)

The Gay Agenda is updated biannually by the Secret Elders of Fagion. The current main points are

Destruction of Family Values
Corruption of the Youth
Promotion of Immoral Lifestyles
All gays must adhere to these rules, otherwise they have to return their Gay Card and lose all the membership benefits. No refunds.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 2, 2017)

1911JD said:


> I see this term thrown around a lot on the comments of news articles about characters in some form of media that have been outed as gay. And one of the main things I hear is that the creation of a brand new character who happens to be gay is a part of the dreaded "gay agenda", which is out to "pollute the minds of kids" or some bullshit like that. I'm prompted to believe that it's just typical right-wing fundie Christian nonsense that they use to disguise their bigotry (apologies if I come off as SJWish) against homosexuality, but I was hoping to get some more insight.


Usually the ones who freak out the most over the "gay agenda" (which doesn't exist) are actually closeted homosexuals themselves.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Aug 2, 2017)

nier said:


> my schedule haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK the term will always be used by people who see a gay person announced in a piece of media.

Something that really pushed me to make this post was seeing the same people who were upset about the whole "Give Captain America a boyfriend" thing on the grounds that "reeee don't change an established character, make a new one who's gay" also got mad about that character in Supergirl turning out to be lesbian, because "reeee you're shoving it down our throats, you're pushing an agenda, reeee"

And do we have to resurface the Runescape thing?


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 2, 2017)

1911JD said:


> AFAIK the term will always be used by people who see a gay person announced in a piece of media.
> 
> Something that really pushed me to make this post was seeing the same people who were upset about the whole "Give Captain America a boyfriend" thing on the grounds that "reeee don't change an established character, make a new one who's gay" also got mad about that character in Supergirl turning out to be lesbian, because "reeee you're shoving it down our throats, you're pushing an agenda, reeee"
> 
> And do we have to resurface the Runescape thing?



Well yeah I believe that as there isn't a gay agenda in the actual sense as Homosexuality is merely your sexual preference, not your personality. I find it funny that hardcore social conservatives will invoke this point when it doesn't stand to reason. The only tangible gay agenda would be the Rat King, which is merely a cabal of opportunistic weasels smelling what is "popular" at the current moment and using it to profit from it and help their other weasel friends out. Fortunately, most homosexuals don't like the Rat King and find them annoying and giving homosexuals a bad name.


----------



## The Valeyard (Aug 2, 2017)

I remember the "gay agenda" being a hot topic in _Doctor Who _fandom while Russell T. Davies was the showrunner because of Captain Jack (who is pansexual) and the background characters who were depicted as gay.

So, yeah, it's usually a catchphrase of conservatives (usually combined with "won't somebody think of the children") who have a Don't Ask Don't Tell mindset regarding homosexuality, and don't want to see it depicted in the media.


----------



## Hui (Aug 2, 2017)

@Pikimon


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 2, 2017)

The gay agenda is the attempt to convince society that gay people are an oppressed victim class who need major societal and legal changes to protect them, like anti-discrimination laws, or the redefinition of marriage. They do this by recruiting young people who don't know any better to identify as some kind of LGBT, then convincing them they were "born this way". It's basically already succeeded at this point, now all there is to do now is wait for societal collapse. 

I should also note that it's not actually gay people who perpetrate the gay agenda, but Marxists looking to gather an anti-west, anti-capitalist coalition including gays, Muslims, and the college-"educated" (indoctrinated). Gays are being used by the gay agenda more than anyone else.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone who thinks that the LGBT movement is "anti-capitalist" has not spent much time watching Bravo.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 2, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> It's basically already succeeded at this point, now all there is to do now is wait for societal collapse.



Why do we let you post in Deep Thoughts again?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 2, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Why do we let you post in Deep Thoughts again?



Because he has thoughts.  That are deep.

Deeply gay and deeply unrealistic.



1911JD said:


> I'm prompted to believe that it's just typical right-wing fundie Christian nonsense that they use to disguise their bigotry (apologies if I come off as SJWish) against homosexuality, but I was hoping to get some more insight.



Whatever it is, I think it involves dicks.  Lots and lots of dicks.  Really big dicks.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 2, 2017)

The Gay Agenda is real, and they use HGTV to advance it. As our leader Null talked about in this post
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-alt-right.10716/page-42#post-1639640


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 2, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The Gay Agenda is real, and they use HGTV to advance it. As our leader Null talked about in this post
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-alt-right.10716/page-42#post-1639640



Actually its about ethics in interior decorating


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm old enough to remember when the answer to this was just "Ellen DeGeneres".


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 2, 2017)

this nigga woke as hell
https://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0084/0084_01.asp 

(shitposts aside it's basically gays wanting to be a protected class free from criticism. think black grievance industry but with truvada instead of gibs. dan savage is white, gay al sharpton.)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 3, 2017)

nier said:


> my schedule haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Johnny Bravo said:


> You can't trick someone into turning gay any more than you can trick someone into being straight. A dude can identify as gay all he wants, he'll discover the truth about himself after he sucks enough dicks and no harm will be done.
> 
> Like @nier said the trans agenda is a much more apt topic of discussion. While the question of who you find attractive is rather easy to solve, the question of your "gender identity" is not because, contrary to what SJW tards will try to cram down your throat, you cannot _feel_ a gender. It's easy to convince a girl who enjoys boy activities that she's trans if you use the right language.



Eh, the really hardcore fundies consider the tranny agenda the same thing as the gay agenda because they're mentally slow when it comes to processing the distinctions between the two groups of people.

And also just kind of slow to process things in general.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Eh, the really hardcore fundies consider the tranny agenda the same thing as the gay agenda because they're mentally slow when it comes to processing the distinctions between the two groups of people.
> 
> And also just kind of slow to process things in general.


It's the same thing since trannies are just mentally ill gay men.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 3, 2017)

*this is the obvious answer*


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 3, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> It's the same thing since trannies are just mentally ill gay men.


Many of them are mentally ill straight men.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 3, 2017)

The only ones who really believe in the gay agenda are fundies. They're convinced that a gay person on TV will turn their children gay. Fundies are the right's version of SJW's.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 4, 2017)

Deadwaste said:


> *this is the obvious answer*



@bearycool, this man stole your notebook and is posting pics of it on the online.


----------



## bearycool (Aug 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @bearycool, this man stole your notebook and is posting pics of it on the online.



Damn, and that has all of my hookup numbers and my plans to convert every straight man in existence into my gay lover. It also has coupons for brunches too, and those are extremely valuable to a gay man!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 4, 2017)

Reminder that the Gay Agenda is responsible for the Emoji movie.


> *As Leondis is gay, he connected to Gene's plight of "being different in a world that expects you to be one thing," and in eventually realizing that the feeling held true for most people, Leondis has said the film "was very personal".*


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 4, 2017)

To learn the answer, you must drink deeply from the sacred CumGutters of San Francisco. There, you will absorb the full power of Liberace's ghost.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 5, 2017)

I thought the gay agenda was to turn kids gay so that gays (who are all pedos of course) could rape them, or something.
I think that's what it originally was, back when people thought gay people were evil pedos and perverts because so many were in the closet they didn't realize perfectly normal ppl like Tom down the street were gay.
Now it's just a completely meaningless term.


----------



## invalid (Aug 6, 2017)

1911JD said:


> I see this term thrown around a lot on the comments of news articles about characters in some form of media that have been outed as gay. And one of the main things I hear is that the creation of a brand new character who happens to be gay is a part of the dreaded "gay agenda", which is out to "pollute the minds of kids" or some bullshit like that. I'm prompted to believe that it's just typical right-wing fundie Christian nonsense that they use to disguise their bigotry (apologies if I come off as SJWish) against homosexuality, but I was hoping to get some more insight.



Well people who are gay are supposed to be 10% of the population.  But thanks to my consumption of media, my perception tells me over 40% of people are probably gay.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 6, 2017)

invalid said:


> Well people who are gay are supposed to be 10% of the population.  But thanks to my consumption of media, my perception tells me over 40% of people are probably gay.



156% of people are gay, and the rest are total fags.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

You fancy whoever you fancy and owe nobody an explanation. Sometimes people assume the  wrong sex of the person they fell for. The notion that a guy who falls for a trans woman would be in any way "homosexual" is nonsense. Neither is a woman, attracted to butch dykes, really a "lesbian" IMO.

Categorizing people into artificial sexualities is divisive, sexist and elitist and serves no purpose other than to fuel the flames of intolerance and bigotry.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 8, 2017)

invalid said:


> Well people who are gay are supposed to be 10% of the population.



It's actually like 2%, the commonly cited 10% figure was a guesstimate by noted pedophile Alfred Kinsey based on his experience researching sexual behaviors and orientations. Since he was researching deviant sexual behaviors, he naturally interacted with a much higher than average proportion of gays.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 8, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> It's actually like 2%, the commonly cited 10% figure was a guesstimate by noted pedophile Alfred Kinsey based on his experience researching sexual behaviors and orientations. Since he was researching deviant sexual behaviors, he naturally interacted with a much higher than average proportion of gays.



Nobody knows the exact number, the estimated range is 3-10% of the population based on multiple studies done since Kinsey.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 8, 2017)

I've heard that gay men find "corrupting" a straight man into a gay man with the power of their dick extremely appealing and arousing.

So I guess the gay agenda is getting off


----------



## invalid (Aug 8, 2017)

If this thread is any indication then I suppose the conservatives aren't looking so crazy now


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 8, 2017)

^Yup, the Tumblr/Twitter/internet crowd has pretty much been open with the whole "show your kids they're gay ASAP"


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 8, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Neither is a woman, attracted to butch dykes, really a "lesbian" IMO.
> 
> Categorizing people into artificial sexualities is divisive, sexist and elitist and serves no purpose other than to fuel the flames of intolerance and bigotry.



Ah, yes. The tolerance and inclusiveness of some random asshole categorizing lesbians as not _really _lesbians. So brave, you are.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 8, 2017)

There is a gay agenda that the gay mafia uses to control the hip hop industry.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 8, 2017)

I sure hope the gay mafia wears rainbow tracksuits.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> I sure hope the gay mafia wears rainbow tracksuits.



I hope the gay mafia use rainbow baseball bats to crush peoples knees.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 9, 2017)

The mafia sounds really diverse with there being a Jewish Mafia, a Black Mafia, and a Gay Mafia.


----------



## Iamthatis (Aug 9, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> It's actually like 2%, the commonly cited 10% figure was a guesstimate by noted pedophile Alfred Kinsey based on his experience researching sexual behaviors and orientations. Since he was researching deviant sexual behaviors, he naturally interacted with a much higher than average proportion of gays.


I understand why you are angry.  I want you to know you're safe here.  Now show us on the doll where the bad man touched you.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 9, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The mafia sounds really diverse with there being a Jewish Mafia, a Black Mafia, and a Gay Mafia.



The Gay Mafia must be pissed that it can't be dressed better than the Sicilian Mafia.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The Gay Mafia must be pissed that it can't be dressed better than the Sicilian Mafia.



The gay mafia has the best interior decoration though, so they have that advantage.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 9, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The mafia sounds really diverse with there being a Jewish Mafia, a Black Mafia, and a Gay Mafia.


Sounds like segregation. In other words, modern college campuses' idea of diversity.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 10, 2017)

"The *Homosexual Agenda* is a self-centered set of beliefs and objectives designed to promote and even mandate approval of homosexuality and homosexualideology, along with the strategies used to implement such. The goals and means of this movement include indoctrinating students in public school, restricting the free speech of opposition, obtaining special treatment for homosexuals, distorting Biblicalteaching and science, and interfering with freedom of association. Advocates of the homosexual agenda seek special rights for homosexuals and self-described 'LGBTI people' that other people don't have, such as immunity from criticism (see hate speech, hate crimes). Such special rights will necessarily come at the expense of the rights of broader society._*The homosexual agenda is the biggest threat to the right of free speech today.*_

One of the top priorities of the Homosexual Agenda is to prohibit and outlaw conversion therapy, particularly for teenagers. California and New Jersey are the only states to have enacted such laws (Governor Chris Christie signed it into law as he was preparing his reelection campaign), and leftists are pushing similar bans in many other states now.

In a speech on December 10, 2013, to a pro-family rally in Jamaica, Brian Camenker of Mass_Resistance_outlined the step-by-step approach of the homosexual agenda:[1]


legalize homosexuality
promote gay pride parades
demand non-discrimination laws
insist on homosexuals' adoption of children
push the homosexual agenda in schools[2]
legalize various alternate forms of marriage (i.e. man and man, woman and woman, man and three women, woman and box turtle, man and sex toy)
demand public funding to deal with increased homosexual-related social problems
promote the transgender agenda
impose a large-scale loss of free speech
ban counseling for kids confused by homosexual issues
attack churches"
Copypasted from Conservapedia.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 10, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> "The *Homosexual Agenda* is a self-centered set of beliefs and objectives designed to promote and even mandate approval of homosexuality and homosexualideology, along with the strategies used to implement such. The goals and means of this movement include indoctrinating students in public school, restricting the free speech of opposition, obtaining special treatment for homosexuals, distorting Biblicalteaching and science, and interfering with freedom of association. Advocates of the homosexual agenda seek special rights for homosexuals and self-described 'LGBTI people' that other people don't have, such as immunity from criticism (see hate speech, hate crimes). Such special rights will necessarily come at the expense of the rights of broader society._*The homosexual agenda is the biggest threat to the right of free speech today.*_
> 
> One of the top priorities of the Homosexual Agenda is to prohibit and outlaw conversion therapy, particularly for teenagers. California and New Jersey are the only states to have enacted such laws (Governor Chris Christie signed it into law as he was preparing his reelection campaign), and leftists are pushing similar bans in many other states now.
> 
> ...


For comparison, Russian patriotic copypasta on the subject from a few years ago. Spot the differences:



Spoiler



Sodomy is a modern totalitarian ideology, whose bearers believe in the need for propaganda of homosexuality and require ritual respect for homosexuals. Currently sodomite ideology is dominant in the West (in the US and the EU). It has put almost all spheres of human life under its control: politics, economics, education, art, medicine, science. Dissidents - especially representatives of traditional religions are persecuted and prosecuted by sodomites.

Sodomy has all the features of an aggressive ideology: gay icons, sodomy preachers, ritual parades in the form of gay parades, rituals of Sodom initiation for politicians and athletes, fighting against other religions/ideologies and other features.

Also, the ideology of sodomy opens up wide opportunities for political pressure on other countries. It is possible to accuse entire nations and countries of homophobia and the absence of democracy, which can be the reason for international sanctions or even war.

Despite the colossal pressure of homosexual community, sodomites are forbidden to be blood donors in many countries, including those exporting Sodom ideology. The list of countries with a complete ban on blood donation includes: Austria, Algeria, Belgium, Germany, Hong Kong, Greece, Denmark, Iceland, Ireland, Israel, China, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Slovenia, USA, Turkey, Philippines , Finland, Croatia, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Estonia. There are still countries with partial restrictions on donation for gays.

From a domestic point of view, sodomites are ordinary people with not quite ordinary habits. A large part of Russian society refers to sodomites neutrally or even friendly: there are many decent and talented people among homosexuals. But this calm attitude to the sodomites lasts until they begin to aggressively advertise their vice, while attacking the Kremlin, the Russian Orthodox Church, Russia, Russians, heterosexuals and other 'hostile' entities from their point of view.

In June 2013, Russia adopted a law prohibiting the promotion of homosexuality among minors. Since that moment, Russia has been subjected to colossal pressure from the countries professing sodomy to repeal of this law.

It should be noted that in some countries of the West such laws also exist. For example, propaganda of sodomy is banned in 8 US states - and in Kansas the law on the prohibition of propaganda of homosexuality was adopted not in the dark homophobic years, but in February 2014.

Despite this, the sodomites pretend that they are forbidden to preach their ideology to minors only in Russia - they ignore the obvious fact that in many countries that are friendly to the West they are imprisoned or even executed for sodomy.

For a greater propaganda effect in the West, articles are written and a video is made in which it is alleged that in Russia homosexuals are beaten and fined - simply because they are homosexual.

In September 2013, the Italian parliament publicly swore allegiance to the ideals of sodomy. The parliamentarians hugged each other and kissed in full force right in the parliament building in front of the television cameras. Shortly before this, the former Italian ruler Silvio Berlusconi - known in particular for his emphatic heterosexuality - was a target of a large-scale slander campaign.

The symbol of the victory of the sodomite ideology is the gay parades and similar processions, which mostly take the form of a carnival procession, without any political slogans about observing the rights of gays. Such a parade radically differs from any human rights rally, because it does not pursue any goals (except propaganda of sodomy). The gay parade in the West is not at all like a bunch of offended and oppressed people, it's a demonstration of power.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 10, 2017)

Make America Fabulous Again!


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 10, 2017)

The gay agenda is a plan the Illuminati put in place to bring about their new world order

Step 1 turn people gay 
Step 2 Destroy the traditional family 
Step 3 kill/jail Christians 
Step 4 mandatory Satan worship


----------



## polonium (Aug 10, 2017)

I've never even been to brunch


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The gay mafia has the best interior decoration though, so they have that advantage.



 Yeah but  the Italian Mafia are better cooks.

 This whole gay aghenda thing makes almost nostalgic for the 90's, homophobia feels almost quaint these days like believing in Santa or being scared of gypsy curses.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 10, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> This whole gay aghenda thing makes almost nostalgic for the 90's, homophobia feels almost quaint these days like believing in Santa or being scared of gypsy curses.


Shut up, faggot.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 10, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Shut up, faggot.


  careful now I know people with strange powers


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 10, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> careful now I know people with strange powers


Get AIDs and an HGTV show, loser.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 16, 2017)

Guardian G.I. said:


> For comparison, Russian patriotic copypasta on the subject from a few years ago. Spot the differences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this have anything to do with how the USSR believed that Male Homosexuality was a sign of  Fascism (As Fascism stems from Homosexuality which in turn is a Bourgeois degeneracy) and the USSR was threatened by the  Male Homosexual Fascist Conspiracy   in which Male Homosexuals would lead a Counter-Revolution and would topple the USSR and install a Fascist Government that was ruled by Male Homosexuals which would enslave Russian boys (As all Homosexuals are into pederasty) and turn them into sex slaves?


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 17, 2017)

One of the bizarre gay agenda theory's I remember hearing about was that people thought that Spongebob was gay propaganda because Spongebob was supposedly gay. When the creator of SpongeBob Squarepants was asked about this he stated that SpongeBob is more or less asexual.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve Mayers said:


> One of the bizarre gay agenda theory's I remember hearing about was that people thought that Spongebob was gay propaganda because Spongebob was supposedly gay. When the creator of SpongeBob Squarepants was asked about this he stated that SpongeBob is more or less asexual.



Isn't a major part of Spongebob's character that he has a crush on Sandy? Though to be fair, sea sponges do actually reproduce asexually.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 18, 2017)

Steve Mayers said:


> The only ones who really believe in the gay agenda are fundies. They're convinced that a gay person on TV will turn their children gay. Fundies are the right's version of SJW's.



Remember, these are the idiots who think that the Earth is literally 5,000 years old, and that fossils were planted in the ground by Satan to trick people into believing in science so that they go to Hell.

The Gay Agenda is to find other guys to have sex with, nothing more. Sounds gay enough to me.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 18, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Does this have anything to do with how the USSR believed that Male Homosexuality was a sign of  Fascism (As Fascism stems from Homosexuality which in turn is a Bourgeois degeneracy) and the USSR was threatened by the  Male Homosexual Fascist Conspiracy   in which Male Homosexuals would lead a Counter-Revolution and would topple the USSR and install a Fascist Government that was ruled by Male Homosexuals which would enslave Russian boys (As all Homosexuals are into pederasty) and turn them into sex slaves?





			
				Attributed to Maxim Gorky said:
			
		

> "Destroy homosexuality, and fascism will vanish!"



But in serious stuff, Russian anti-LGBT altitude is caused by many things:


Spoiler: long!



1. Like all other "homophobes" and "heterophobes" elsewhere: adverse (in my opinion likely hardwired) biological reaction to public displays of affection that indicate sexual activity seen as unattractive by observers. In one very curious experiment, both pro- and anti-LGBT heterosexual people automatically found pictures of gay men kissing disgusting; the reaction was pretty much identical to their reaction to photos of maggots and rotting food, from a biological point of view. Obviously, when someone finds the participants hot, the reaction fails to trigger, or else there wouldn't be lesbian porn and slash/yaoi/etc.
2. Prison culture being widespread in the Russian society*. There are real men, and there are fuckboys, "roosters", the lowest, most despised caste, used by the rest to relieve sexual tension. Passive homosexuals automatically become roosters in Russian prisons. When Khrushchev decided to allow former convicts to be drafted into the military in the 1960s due to the extreme population losses sustained during WW2, prison culture spread into the Soviet Army, and from there into the society itself, which was previously separate from the criminal world and its customs.
3. The highly militant and collectivist nature of the Russian society (or at least certain parts of it), which doesn't tolerate any deviations from the established societal norms. A man is supposed to look manly, act manly, serve in the army, get married and defend his family and the state to the death when the Enemy attacks, like hundreds of times in Russian history. Obviously, homosexuals, which are stereotyped as everything opposite to that ideal**, are not accepted, to put it mildly. In the 1980s and the 1990s, when a Real Man was supposed to have very short hair, metalheads were attacked by gangs and militant locals for being "gay" (long hair is girly, therefore metalheads are girly, therefore they are gay, therefore they are absolute scum). In the 2000s, emos became the enemy of the people for the exact same reason (and also for actually acting feminine, unlike metalheads, who fought back when attacked). Now, the focus of popular hatred shifted to LGBT proper, because they came out of hiding and refuse to go back.
4. The adoption of marriage equality by Russia's eternal enemy, the West. If the West promotes something, it's obviously evil, therefore it should be not allowed. If a Western idea takes hold in Russia, it's also bad and it should be suppressed... unless it is enforced by someone like Peter the Great, then it's good. The West supports LGBT causes in Russia and abroad - clearly they are scheming to stop Russians and everyone else from procreating. The West also succumbed to LGBT equality, which means they are degenerates and will be soon taken over by immigrants and Islamists, who are 100% straight.
5. Similarly to point 4, highly warped stories of runaway political correctness, SJWism and troonery in the US and Western Europe. Since the 1990s, a lot of Russians think that US has succumbed to feminist terror, because in America you can't hold the door to women in the street, which is completely opposite to Russia, where people will yell at you if you _don't_. The things we laugh at here at the Farms become highly apocalyptic when Russian sources retell them for their audience. For example, stories about 'transgender kids' from last year turned into something like "Gay people feed their adopted children hormones in order to stop puberty and make them more fuckable" on the Russian Internet. I also remember seeing a highly scaremongering dystopian Russian book from 2012 called "Merciless Tolerance", which claimed LGBT would outlaw heterosexuality when given the opportunity.

Cultural differences lead to conflicts between Russians and Westerners - in one story I've read elsewhere, a Russian teenager that had to live in the US for a while in the 2000s had a very big culture shock when he saw a flamboyant gay dude in high school, and that people didn't care about him. In Russia, he wouldn't be allowed to get away with it. Travel advice issued by Russian Foreign Ministry for Russian citizens going abroad actually warn them against showing any negative reaction to LGBT people, because the default Russian reaction to them is shouting insults at best or attacking them at worst.

---
* Thank you, Joseph Stalin, for putting a great part of the population into gulags!
** Disgusting looking transvestite that is dishonourable in all respects - basically your average Twitter troon. When a certain Conchita Wurst won Eurovision, outrage in Russia went off the scale. Many ordinary Russians also tend to regard any remotely effeminate and/or androgynous man as gay and act accordingly.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a crazy tinfoil hat theory I just thought up.  Hollywood and the media in general have been very pro DNC the last 10 years or so.  I was wondering why they supported Obama and Hillary so hard, even though typically, their political allegiances should run the gamut.  They should have enough money to not worry about being bought off or intimidated.

Then I wondered.  What if their candidates were gay?  Hollywood and the entertainment industry would be full of gay people, like your typical Highschool drama class.  What if they weren't voting along party lines, they were voting along LGBT lines? What if they just wanted LGBT people in the Whitehouse?

What if Obama was gay, and had an arranged marriage to Michelle? Or was Michelle a man?





What if Hillary was a Lesbian, and she simply married Bill to further her political career?


 




What if the rumors are true, and George Clooney is gay and married his wife to portray a similar image in order to run for office in the future?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 4, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> careful now I know people with strange powers


Dang.... It finally worked...


----------



## JaneThough (Feb 4, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> Usually the ones who freak out the most over the "gay agenda" (which doesn't exist) are actually closeted homosexuals themselves.



Or their wives.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm sure a gay agenda exists in the form of a clique of irrelevant sjws and liberal professors hating heterosexuals. Kinda like the war on Christmas.


----------



## Audit (Feb 5, 2018)

The gay agenda is real and it's a terrifying thing to behold. The gay agenda is every homosexual man's desire to suck another man's dick, wear drag, and listen to Lady Gaga.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 5, 2018)

JaneThough said:


> Or their wives.
> 
> View attachment 375511



Well there is a lot of push for Oprah recently as well. 









If Trump is ever impeached, you would then have a closeted Gay President running against a Closeted Gay Celebrity.


----------

